# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Verandah

## garyshu

Hi There, 
I am new to the forum, and hope I can find the answer here. 
I am going to attached a verandah (2m x 3m) to the existing dwelling, but the dwelling don't have a real timber fascia, what it got is a fascia gutter, please see the picture.  
I know I can use roof extenda, but I just don't want to penetrate the tile and create leaking problem in long term. So I am asking if there is any other method to attached the verandah rafter ledger to the main roof rafter. is there any metal bracket (U shape) I can use? 
Thanks for any of your input. 
Cheers, 
Gary

----------

